# Advice on hours worked



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

I only need to work 20 hours a week. I can do 4 hours a day 5x a week or 8 hours a day 2.5 times a week. Do you feel the risk of a crash is higher if I’m working 8 hour shifts vs 4 but the total hours will still be 20. Any research on the subject


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It depends on what time of day, what day of the week and the location.

Rush hour, morning and afternoon, or any high traffic situation is risky. 

Friday and Saturday nights are risky. So is nighttime on holidays.

You wont be able to avoid everything, it's just part of the job. But if you did say 10am-3pm every weekday, or 11am-2pm 7 days, that is fairly low risk.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Start and end are riskier as you leave and return home. Minimize those.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

joevegas said:


> I only need to work 20 hours a week. I can do 4 hours a day 5x a week or 8 hours a day 2.5 times a week. Do you feel the risk of a crash is higher if I’m working 8 hour shifts vs 4 but the total hours will still be 20. Any research on the subject


What an odd question. Why do you “need to work” 20 hours a week? Usually people who do gig work say “I need to make $xxx a week”.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

As for time - it depends on your area. For me, breakfast is way better than lunch and (arguably) dinner. I start as soon as it’s light. Today did a double (multiapping) for $19 - pick up same place, drop off literally same door (urgent care). 1.6 miles total. 15 minutes with wait.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You can crash anywhere anytime so fogetabout it. To maximize earnings work those 20 hours during peak hours/days.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_On average in 2020, fatal car crashes were more frequent on weekends, peaking on Saturday. The number of nonfatal crashes tended to be higher on weekdays, peaking on Friday.

For both fatal and nonfatal crashes, the peak time of day was 4 p.m. to 7:59 p.m., but peak crash periods vary substantially over the span of a year:
_

_During the spring and summer months, fatal crashes tended to peak between 8 p.m. and 11:59 p.m._
_In contrast, the nonfatal crash peak is earlier in the summer, from noon to 3:59 p.m._
_From October through March, the peak for fatal crashes was from 4 p.m. to 7:59 p.m._






Car Crashes by Time of Day and Day of Week - Injury Facts


Fatal car crashes were more frequent on weekends, peaking on Saturday, on average in 2020. Nonfatal crashes tended higher on weekdays, peaking on Friday.




injuryfacts.nsc.org


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Sharpen your Defensive Driving skills and take note of when you personally start to lose your concentration.

Sorted.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Sharpen your Defensive Driving skills and take note of when you personally start to lose your concentration.
> 
> Sorted.


That’s my point. I was thinking if I drive 4 instead of 8, I won’t get as tired driving, but I will have to work more days. To answer the other board member, I want to make 500 a week which is 20 hours a week. Trying to figure out the most efficient way of doing this, and decrease my chances of a wreck at the same time.im assuming there are more drunk drivers at night than day, but I don’t know if that’s true. Should I avoid nighttime completely since it’s harder for people to see you compared to daytime.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Did you see my point? Let me ask you a question. How do you understand the term "defensive driving"?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

joevegas said:


> That’s my point. I was thinking if I drive 4 instead of 8, I won’t get as tired driving, but I will have to work more days. To answer the other board member, I want to make 500 a week which is 20 hours a week. Trying to figure out the most efficient way of doing this, and decrease my chances of a wreck at the same time.im assuming there are more drunk drivers at night than day, but I don’t know if that’s true. Should I avoid nighttime completely since it’s harder for people to see you compared to daytime.


Um. How did you figure out the 20 hours/$500 equasion? Just curious. Admittedly, also a bit sarcastic. 😂


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Did you see my point? Let me ask you a question. How do you understand the term "defensive driving"?


I went to high school with a guy who was hit by a drunk driver who ran a red light. He is now paralyzed waist down. Defensive driving wouldn’t have helped him.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

joevegas said:


> I went to high school with a guy who was hit by a drunk driver who ran a red light. He is now paralyzed waist down. Defensive driving wouldn’t have helped him.


You mean not getting hit by a drunk driver wouldn’t have helped him? That’s sort of the point of defensive driving.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Um. How did you figure out the 20 hours/$500 equasion? Just curious. Admittedly, also a bit sarcastic. 😂


That’s what I’ve been averaging since I started with both apps running. I cherry pick everything. If it’s only a honeymoon phase as some of you have said, then I will quit driving and go back to the casinos. I’m not going to risk my car being totaled for 13.00 an hour. 25.00 an hour, let’s do it and see where this goes


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Atavar said:


> You mean not getting hit by a drunk driver wouldn’t have helped him? That’s sort of the point of defensive driving.


How do you get out of the way of a guy blowing through a red at 70, and you’re in the green. There are some wrecks that are unavoidable. Defensive driving will only get you so far. I do watch everything around me but some drivers are complete idiots on the road.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

In Vegas though… it’s a completely different animal. So could totally work. Not in my neck of the woods, alas.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What an odd question. Why do you “need to work” 20 hours a week? Usually people who do gig work say “I need to make $xxx a week”.


Probably the terms of his probation.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> But if you did say 10am-3pm every weekday, or 11am-2pm 7 days, that is fairly low risk.


But you'd be at very high risk of not even earning minimum wage after expenses.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

joevegas said:


> How do you get out of the way of a guy blowing through a red at 70, and you’re in the green. There are some wrecks that are unavoidable. Defensive driving will only get you so far. I do watch everything around me but some drivers are complete idiots on the road.


By looking both ways before you enter the intersection. Maybe by waiting a couple seconds before entering the intersection after the light turns green. 
defensive driving is all about being prepared for the idiots and not letting them get you.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I drive an average of 7hours a day, 6days a week over the last 6years. Ive never been in a crash. But had many close calls, 

the high risk hours I’ve personally noticed, when its bad weather, poor visibility, or the weekends, when there’s more traffic on the road, people get impatient, or only drive the weekends so are bad drivers,

the best Hours to avoid an accident, late night, and early mornings, when there’s less cars on the road,

and yes the more hours you work in one shift increases your chances, as you get tired, and annoyed at other road users, it’s why i only work 7hours in one shift,


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Classified said:


> I drive an average of 7hours a day, 6days a week over the last 6years. Ive never been in a crash. But had many close calls,
> 
> the high risk hours I’ve personally noticed, when its bad weather, poor visibility, or the weekends, when there’s more traffic on the road, people get impatient, or only drive the weekends so are bad drivers,
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post. These people that drive 12 a day are basically asking for it?


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm like you I do 3 short shifts a day. I get tired and take naps between shifts. Also when I'm working at the restaurant I'll work a few hours for lunch and a few hours for dinner and a few hours for closing. Same thing at my W2 job take naps between working.

The best thing I think you should do is skip food delivery and deliver packages for Amazon. Pickup in the morning and then deliver at your own pace. Then repeat until you make either your money goal or your driving time goal.

Food is wait for order then rush pickup food wait for the restaurant then rush to drop off food and then wait for the customer. Then repeat. Too.much rushing. Amazon is pickup and then delivery 10 to 20 stops. No real amount of waiting. Your busy but your not rushed. It's better.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> I'm like you I do 3 short shifts a day. I get tired and take naps between shifts. Also when I'm working at the restaurant I'll work a few hours for lunch and a few hours for dinner and a few hours for closing. Same thing at my W2 job take naps between working.
> 
> The best thing I think you should do is skip food delivery and deliver packages for Amazon. Pickup in the morning and then deliver at your own pace. Then repeat until you make either your money goal or your driving time goal.
> 
> Food is wait for order then rush pickup food wait for the restaurant then rush to drop off food and then wait for the customer. Then repeat. Too.much rushing. Amazon is pickup and then delivery 10 to 20 stops. No real amount of waiting. Your busy but your not rushed. It's better.


Isn’t it hard to pickup packages and take them up stairs. Can you make 25 an hour on Amazon. Food delivery is easy. I don’t rush at all.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

joevegas said:


> Isn’t it hard to pickup packages and take them up stairs. Can you make 25 an hour on Amazon. Food delivery is easy. I don’t rush at all.



It is hard. You can do 8 flights of stairs for one delivery, trying to find the apartment for a building with 2 hallways and 2 end caps on each end of the building.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It is hard. You can do 8 flights of stairs for one delivery, trying to find the apartment for a building with 2 hallways and 2 end caps on each end of the building.


I can’t imagine taking a heavy package up 8 flights and some of these apartment complexes like where I live are a disaster to navigate.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

joevegas said:


> I can’t imagine taking a heavy package up 8 flights and some of these apartment complexes like where I live are a disaster to navigate.


It is a nightmare, but most the packages are not heavy. You would still need knee replacements after a few years. My knees see started giving out until I quit Amazon


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Classified said:


> I drive an average of 7hours a day, 6days a week over the last 6years. Ive never been in a crash. But had many close calls,
> 
> the high risk hours I’ve personally noticed, when its bad weather, poor visibility, or the weekends, when there’s more traffic on the road, people get impatient, or only drive the weekends so are bad drivers,
> 
> ...


Do you do delivery or pax driving


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

joevegas said:


> Isn’t it hard to pickup packages and take them up stairs. Can you make 25 an hour on Amazon. Food delivery is easy. I don’t rush at all.





joevegas said:


> I can’t imagine taking a heavy package up 8 flights and some of these apartment complexes like where I live are a disaster to navigate.


Most packages are at most 10lbs. Amazon separates the large heavy items and they deliver those items themselves with Amazon trucks and Amazon delivery employees. As an independent contractor you get 10 to 20 small packages. Most deliveries are downtown and close to downtown and most buildings have elevators. Can you make $25 per hour. It really depends on your city and how fast you work. The key to Amazon deliveries is start early and finish early. If you wait until 2 in the afternoon you get what everyone else didn't want.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The faster you drive the higher the crash risk.

0 mph = 0 crash risk


----------

